
Jazz Jackrabbit 2′s Level Editor ported to HTML5 - ukdm
http://www.html5gamedevs.com/2012/01/13/jazz-jackrabbit-2s-level-editor-ported-html5/
======
thatjoshguy
This is the first 'x written in HTML5' project that I have been actually
amazed by. I spent countless hours in JCS modifying the shipped levels to add
all sorts of 'secret bases' taking advantage of bugs and glitches.

I remember the online multiplayer community was kind of fizzling out about 5
or 6 years ago... wonder how it is now.

